# Should the deer season be changed?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Should it start the last friday of Oct.?

Should it start a week later and run through the month of Nov.?

Should it be 1 week?

Should it be 3 weeks?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would like to see the season start when it does now,but go through Thanksgiving.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd have to say no too. G&F probably gets more comments about the deer season and proposed tweaks to same than any other single subject. Tweaks that come up a lot and make sense in the overall management plan have been implemented. In addition to hunter opportunity, there are considerations of landowner tolerance and conflicts with other seasons. For the most part and all things considered, I think they pretty much have it nailed right now.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I think as far as timing, they have it nailed right now. It still leaves the deer time after the main Rifle season to breed with less hunting pressure. In times like now, when they want to reduce the herd in certain areas, how about implementing a deal where if you are denied a buck tag, you get two doe tags, if you fill them both and prove it to G&F you could get a buck tag.
It would result in a few less bucks, but really help reducing the doe population. Obviously this would be stopped as soon as the overall population drops.

Just a thought!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think it is fine this way too.


----------



## ndsu hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

I like the season the way it is now. If I were to change anything it would be to extend the season until Thanksgiving.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Get rid of the early and late split season in 2B and 3C.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think its good the way it is except for the split seasons. I hunt in 2B and would like the full 16.5 day season.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I would like to see our deer season be closer to a month long. deer hunting is my favorite season and I would like even more to do it. Then give the us a full month with muzzel loaders.

Maybe keep the season like it is now for bucks and make the season a month long for does.

Also get ride of the split season for 2B and 3C. I don't hunt those units but do have friends that do and they hate it. I would think that it really sucks not to get a full season.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I say keep the season just the way it is, it makes people get out and work for the deer. I also like the split season in 2B. Where I hunt, there are so many tags issued that it would create problems if it was one long season. There would be too many hunters out on the first weekend, and there would be even more leaches sitting on the road when we're walking something. The problem is that a lot of people think they need to get out the first weekend or all the bucks are going to be shot but then they only get 6 1/2 days to hunt so they're mad if they don't get a nice buck. I've always hunted the late season and haven't had too much trouble finding bucks. This way you get 2 weekends if you aren't able to hunt during the week. Most of the people that want it changed are the ones that come from grand forks or fargo and drive around, barely getting out of the pickup and then shoot the first skank they see.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The only thing that I would change, would be to swap the muzzy and gun seasons around. Have the muzzy season in early to mid Nov. and the regular gun season after Thanksgiving.

Just my opinion!


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not trying to offend anybody here. It's probably very few people on this site cus the people I'm talking about are the ones that go out one or two weekends a year and call themselves hunters. They're the same reason I'd like to see the price of buck tags higher and price of doe tags lower. Gives them more incentive to shoot a doe since there's too many right now, and let the bucks grow.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The bow season runs for 4 months and the gun season runs for over a month between muzzleloaders and rifle so if you want to hunt deer there is plenty of opportunity. Nope, I like our present system. I don't know about the split season units because I do not hunt in that area. I also remember when early snows made it difficult to get around and they had to extend the season so they could reach their harvest goal so I don't think that switching the muzzleloader and gun season would be a good idea.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah i think the season is fine but end the split season in those two units.
people should get to hunt the whole time in those units.

remember shoot strait :sniper:


----------

